# Micromax funbook Internet problem



## myzoneajay (Jun 29, 2012)

i purchased micromax funbook 2 days back but i am not able to start internet on it.
I have BSNL wifi modem.
funbook detects wifi connection asks for password, i entered it.
it connects to the wifi succesfully
but i am not able to browse net on browser or create micromax account or download any apps.
the internet is just not working.
Plz can someone help?


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 29, 2012)

I Think The Fault Is In Your Modem....


----------



## myzoneajay (Jun 29, 2012)

ankit.kumar010203 said:


> I Think The Fault Is In Your Modem....



but my laptop works fine on wifi
But if the tablet is connecting then there is no problem with tablet .......correct??


----------



## shaan (Jul 10, 2012)

i am having the same problem.....plzzzz tell any solutions.....


----------



## techlover (Jul 11, 2012)

have you tried using it on another wifi ?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 11, 2012)

Not sure, but check for the MAC filtering option on your Modem, If it is enabled then u will be able to connect to modem but not the internet...so try disabling it..


----------



## afshanm11 (Aug 6, 2012)

myzoneajay said:


> i purchased micromax funbook 2 days back but i am not able to start internet on it.
> I have BSNL wifi modem.
> funbook detects wifi connection asks for password, i entered it.
> it connects to the wifi succesfully
> ...



I purchased the funbook yesterday and I am facing the same issue. Is there any solution for this? The wifi is working fine with other devices.


----------



## aruppalit (Sep 2, 2013)

shaan said:


> i am having the same problem.....plzzzz tell any solutions.....



I am having the same problem for accessing Internet through Micromax Funbook. I used to access the internet thru WiFi for the last 5 - 6 months. But, since yesterday, this problem of accessing internet is seen...Please provide some solutions...


----------

